# Solomon F20s?



## Guest (Sep 14, 2008)

Hiya mate. I have ridden the Sali F-20 the last two years, and they have been a good boot for me.
I especially like the fact that they are a very low volume boot and actually have the imprint thats more like a basketball shoe.

As a result I can ride a medium bindings for my size ten feet. They are stiff enough to not fold where slashing the groomers on a couduroy day, but they really shine in in park and pipe when you are steezing out your freestyle.

If you want slightly stiffer check the F-24 which I believe is built on the same last it just offers more support and a few more bells and whistles... chk the salomon site for the skinny on that. I think the thing I like most about them is the increased board feel under foot and the fact that they are such a minimalist low volume and LIGHT boot. 

I will be on Salomon or thirty two boots this year.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

TRY EVERYTHING ON, EVERYTHING YOU CAN GET YOUR HANDS ON.

Salomons are generally for people with slimmer feet and high arches. Not to say other feet don't fit, but thats the trend I've noticed. I've got fat ankles and feet, so the f20's didn't cut if for me. My friend has slim feet and high arches and she never wants to take her salomons off. She will actually wear them around her apartment.


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

Nivek said:


> TRY EVERYTHING ON, EVERYTHING YOU CAN GET YOUR HANDS ON.
> 
> Salomons are generally for people with slimmer feet and high arches. Not to say other feet don't fit, but thats the trend I've noticed. I've got fat ankles and feet, so the f20's didn't cut if for me. My friend has slim feet and high arches and she never wants to take her salomons off. She will actually wear them around her apartment.


I second this, try as many boot brands/models as you can on... it's no use it having a good review if it doesn't fit your foot right.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2008)

I've had good experiences with salomom before( i was able to rent one of there boots last year) and i really liked it.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

rentals aren't a good guage, seriously just try on what you can, you'll thank yourself


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/general-board-talk/1479-boot-fitting-guide.html

do eeeeit!


----------

